# Snowflex In Virginia



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea my old girlfriend went a few weeks ago to liberty. Me and my friend are about to go try it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

de-tune your board and strip off all wax. Wear the most waterproof gear you have as you will get wet.
Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend - Liberty Mount...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

How much it cost to ride there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Liberty Mountain Snowflex Centre - Tickets & Hours


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

DEFINITELY making a trip out there in a week or so. It's cheap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm headed out there tonight so ill let you guys know my thoughts on it.
A little worried about how the surface actually feels while carving. I'm stoked to pay 5 bucks an hour tho. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

I went out to snowflex last night.
The weather was pretty bad, raining a lot. So i did end the night pretty soaked. I took a few runs down the bunny slope to test out the surface. Carving was a little different at first but once i got the hang of it i really had a good time.
The park isn't that bad. A few nice kickers and a little box to ride. Definately wish they'd throw a handrail up somewhere tho.
I worked my way up to the 3 foot kicker before i left. I ate it pretty bad one time, fortunately the snowflex center is padded.

I'm gonna start going once a week if my finances allow it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Im deff gonna go over thanksgiving break. This coming week actually. It only like 2 hours from where i live anyway. Cant wait. Sure as hell cant practice on real snow yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Man that snowflex shit was tough. Felt like i was gonna catch an edge the whole time. Made lining up on the kickers really hard. Hit a few boxes tho. Got some practice in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

i did have some trouble with lining up on the boxes and jumps cause carving is a little different. I've been back a second time and I felt a lot more comfortable. Started to line up better on the boxes and get to where i could hit the quarter at the bottom a little bit.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it worth a 2 hr drive?


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Johnny T said:


> Is it worth a 2 hr drive?


I drove 5hrs to try it....If u got a itch to strap in, go for it. I probly wouldnt go again unless there was a closer spot, just not enuff to do. imo:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Johnny T said:


> Is it worth a 2 hr drive?




I drive an hour and 15 roughly. And i usually only go for a 3 hour session. I've been twice (was gonna go last night but got sick). You get a lot of riding in a short amount of time, but i get worn out quickly because the shitty lifts are rough on my knees/ankles/arms.

If you're a park rider, you'd probably enjoy it for a few days. After that it would definately get a little boring. I'm probably going back once before the snow starts. Then I wont be back out there until spring/summer when theres no other options.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

ive never heard of snowflex. hopefully someone will build us on around here in KY. we have hills everywhere just no snow. this is a perfect area for a snowflex center.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> ive never heard of snowflex. hopefully someone will build us on around here in KY. we have hills everywhere just no snow. this is a perfect area for a snowflex center.


check out some vids on youtube.
or check the briton engineering site.
its pretty sick. not exactly like snow, cause you cant turn really hard on it. i think liberty has the only one in the US as far as i know.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not a park rider but I'm wanting to learn to be a park rider. Might try to check it out when I can't get to Wintergreen or Snowshoe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Johnny T said:


> I'm not a park rider but I'm wanting to learn to be a park rider. Might try to check it out when I can't get to Wintergreen or Snowshoe.


i think it's a great place to learn. even tho the boxes are still metal...the snowflex surface is padded so if you fall on the kicker its not so bad...and when you fall off the boxes it doesn't hurt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not a park rat... so no thanks. Looks like wetted down shag carpeting with gravel on every side.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> I'm not a park rat... so no thanks. Looks like wetted down shag carpeting with gravel on every side.


more or less..its really a pretty awesome technology and its the future of off-season training. i think its gonna catch on like crazy eventually. you progress so much faster on it...it would be nice to see an actual slope you could ride on, but it doesn't let you carve the way you normally would...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Johnny T said:


> Is it worth a 2 hr drive?



i drove 3 and half hours. It will only be worth it if i want to jib in the summer. i dont care for it. only if im desperate now. they made me keep my coat on too btw. LAME :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

JrOd said:


> i drove 3 and half hours. It will only be worth it if i want to jib in the summer. i dont care for it. only if im desperate now. they made me keep my coat on too btw. LAME :dunno:


yeah im not a fan of having to wear coats/gloves/helmets. its padded and doesnt hurt like snow but i have to wear a helmet..and i get that you get carpet burn if you fall...but dammit im not wearing board pants and a jacket when its 90 degrees in july:thumbsdown:


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

That looks pretty bad ass. It looks like it would be fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

you get soaking wet.
but the boxes are all so nice and smooth and you progress so fast on padded surfaces


----------

